# ten gallon feeder tank



## okley70 (Oct 7, 2004)

i have a 10 gallon fully equip with everything. and i am going to buy feeder danios and feeder mollies. i need to know how many i cant keep at a safe level.


----------



## Kamikaze (Apr 5, 2004)

i have a feeder tank but i have roises i keep about 10-15 at the most..


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

I wouldnt use danios, ther pretty damn fast


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Danios are little thin fellows, you could easily keep 10 to 15 or more if your going to be using feeders alot. They're so fast I've stopped using them as feeders ( I currently don't use any feeders )

I like Danios.


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

you could probabally easily keep 20 goldfish or danios. i used to have 4 wags, 3 4" mottled sculpins, 1 3" rainbowfish, 2 2.5" paradise fish, and about 15 crayfish in my 10g and never had any problems


----------



## zygapophysis (Jul 16, 2004)

danios and rosies are pretty much the same, id put like 3 dozen in a 10 gallon cause p's should easily be able to take down like 5 a day each atleast


----------



## Phtstrat (Sep 15, 2004)

The fact that you will use them so fast allows you to put way more in there than you should. In addition, they've spent their entire lives packed in overcrowded tanks/bags/etc. and you'd be doing them a favor just by having good filtration.


----------



## okley70 (Oct 7, 2004)

thanks for the replies


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Who cares

They are feeders, pack as many as you want in there.

It's not like you are keeping them for any amount of time.

I had like 30 goldfish in my 10 gal.

Also it is awsome watching your fish chase down danios.

It dosen't take very long for my elong to catch them.


----------



## Anko (Oct 2, 2004)

pack it up to the fullest and add some meds feed them right so it doesnt affect your p's


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

red-elong said:


> Who cares
> 
> They are feeders, pack as many as you want in there.
> 
> ...












i have 5 goldfish in my 10 gallon. and i have a 330 peg filter as well as a topfin10 filter


----------



## okley70 (Oct 7, 2004)

i have a whisper 40 on ot for filtration will this work. i also have a sponge filter i can use


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

okley70 said:


> i have a whisper 40 on ot for filtration will this work. i also have a sponge filter i can use


 i did a google search and found this:

http://www.aquariumguys.com/whisperpower1.html

it says it pumps out 210 gph, so that would be sufficient. i just like to be over filtered









2 emp 400's on my 60 gal
peg 330 and topfin on a 10 gal


----------



## PlaygroundTactics (Oct 19, 2004)

i keep on avg 30 feeders in my 10 gallon tank with a powerhead and undergravel filter system... have power head on full which is about 150GPH and I DONT USE A HEATER... THIS IS IMPORTANT! if your keeping goldfish it doesnt really matter what temp anyway the colder the water the more fish for one reason, oxygen saturation. the colder the water, (note:try not to go below 50 or 60 degrees) the more oxygen that can be saturated into the water and in turn the more fish you can easily keep in that water.

hope this helps a bit.


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

what about diseases? How do u get rid of ?


----------

